# What do you do under pine trees?



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Have a couple areas in the yard with some large pine trees. Here's 1 if those for an example...



Going to be mulching beds, and thinking that may not be a great idea under these, since I won't be able to clean out all of the needles. Good thing about mulching would be that it matches the rest of the beds, which I would prefer.

Pine straw isn't used much here in Indiana, but may be available somewhere. Personally prefer the look of mulch though.

Any suggestions or examples of what you guys do for beds under pine trees?


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Why not just blow all the needles into the bed and leave them? If you want to mulch that is an option but you will deal with the needles constantly. The needles are a very good natural look and you should have tons of them


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

We've got 50-60 pines on our property. As the previous poster said blow the excess needles off the lawn back into the tree bed. The pines will regenerate those needles every year. Edge around the bed & call it a day. If you mulch under there the pine needles are going to fall on top of the mulch. I personally like the look of the pine needles and I mulch everywhere else.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Agree with previous two posters. I just rake them back into the tree bed. Pine tree needles are a pain. I pull up any pine tree seedling anywhere close to my lawn.


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Needles in the beds it is... Thanks for the advice. As for the seedlings, can those be killed with glyphosate? Call me lazy, but for these beds, I'd rather be able to just spray anything that pops up instead of getting in there and pulling weeds/etc.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I spray under my pines with gly at 3oz per k.


----------

